# Rocky Fork State Park Boat Docks Closed until further notice



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

FYI - I got a phone call from the Rocky Fork State Park office this morning notifying that we are not to put our boats in at our gated docks until further notice. These are the ones that we pay for to keep our boats docked through the season. I am not sure if it applies to the public launch ramps or not. Normally, these gated docks open on 1 April. I am pretty sure it has do with our current public health safety issues.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

My brother launched there today. Parking lot was full.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Only ramps inside of state park boundaries.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

All the ramps should be open. Just marina docks are closed. I had a dock for 15 years, but after I sold my deck boat and just got the tracker Deep V I no longer need it, so I won't be affected this time. It'll probably be crazy on the ramps once fishing picks up, not looking forward to the hoards. Heck I haven't even serviced my boat yet, it's still in the building. Maybe the next warm day I'll get it out and do my spring set up and waxing. I have a new garmin to install on it. Looking forward to having the GPS and tracking with my depth finder.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Reports I have from this past week at Rocky is that a huge number of boats on lake and at ramp, even during middle of week. This lay off must have everyone fishing. I'll pass.


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was out Wednesday, there were 6-7 trailers at east shore ramp when I took out at 3:00


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Was over there today. Crazy busy, lots of boats. Looked more like what you would expect on memorial day weekend. Water still cold and nothing happening for most.


----------



## tedtami (Apr 14, 2014)

Lots of people few fish so far.


----------

